
Ask HN: Best home office equipment/furniture? - torinrittenberg
recs, tips, etc.,
======
chrisbennet
A second hand Herman Miller Aeron chair. If you have a bigger "lumberjack"
body, they have a Large size. If you are on carpet, I recommend upgrading to
larger wheels (3").

------
pulse7
Jabra Speak 710 (speakerphone for excellent audio with great echo
cancellation, can also be used as bluetooth speaker for your phone)

~~~
torinrittenberg
oh, very interesting

